# Ideas para mi trabajo final



## Comodo (Ago 3, 2006)

Buenas a todos.

Alguien podría ayudarme a darme ideas para mi trabajo final de grado? soy estudiante del último año de la carrera de Ing. en Telecomunicaciones en la Politécnica UNA del Paraguay. Busco algo relacionado a nuevas tecnologías o sobre fibra óptica pero con cualquier tema me ayudarían!

Estaré esperando ansioso respuestas suyas!!!

Gracias.

Saludos.


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 3, 2006)

y como que quieres hacer??


----------



## Comodo (Ago 4, 2006)

Primero que nada gracias por la atención, me gustaría realizar algún trabajo de investigación o aplicación de las F.O. o relacionados. En verdad me gusta mucho esta área así como las tx wireless. 

Espero q tengas alguna ayudita para mi...

Saludos.


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 6, 2006)

Ni idea a que te refieres con FO

De transmision Wireless hay varios protocolos... Wifi pero es cerrado, ningun fabricante da información ni ofrece kits de desarrollo, Bluetooth es lo mismo, Zigbee es un protocolo nuevo para transmision de telemetria y varios fabricantes dan muestras de circuitos integrados y toda la información que quieras, y WiMax tambien es nuevo pero de este no tengo datos 

saludos


----------



## Comodo (Ago 7, 2006)

Disculpas! cuando t dije sobre F.O. me referí a fibra óptica, y tenés razón en cuanto WiFi, Wimax y Bluetooth... los fabricantes no especifican mucho, ya lo busqué, aunque no en profundidad, y no decían mucho. Pero lo de Zigbee nunca había oído! supongo es un nuevo estándar... voy a investigar sobre este tema y si tenés algo referente te lo agradecería si lo compartís. 

No está de más agradecerte por tu tiempo, y si sabes sobre algún proyecto sobre fibra óptica o investigación me lo haces llegar, si? 

Saludos y buena semana!


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 7, 2006)

de Zigbee hay n cantidad de documentos... solo preguntale a Google y veras la cantidad

siempre es bueno comenzar en la pagina de la organizacion:

www.zigbee.org

y de alli Winkipedia nunca me ha fallado

es.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZigBee


En cuanto a Fibra optica ando muy desconectado... se que hay transceptores y los tipos de fibras.... pero nada como para una tesis...

Igual Winkipedia puede ayudarte...


----------



## Comodo (Ago 8, 2006)

Perfecto! voy a meterle mano... muchas gracias por la ayuda y por el interés! 

Saludos!


----------



## Willington (Ago 8, 2006)

buenas para trabajar con WiFi necesitas conocer el IEEE 802.11

eso recalmente no es cerrado, aca pudes bajar toda la información y estandares ...

http://standards.ieee.org/getieee802/802.11.html

el de bluetooth creo que es el  IEEE 802.15

saludos


----------



## Comodo (Ago 8, 2006)

Ok, voy a visitar la pagina. Es cierto, debo conocer los estandares  y protocolos primero... 

Gracias por la ayuda!

Saludos.


----------



## Jodorowsky (Ago 11, 2006)

Y encontraste algun tema para tu proyecto final?? comenta algo.


----------



## Comodo (Ago 13, 2006)

Hasta el momento sigo en la búsqueda, nada concreto, admito poca experiencia en esto. Tendrías algunas ideas???

Saludos


----------



## Patico21 (Ene 9, 2009)

hola dispculpen tengo que hacer un proyecto de fibra optica con fet...el problema es q mediante unos fet uno en un extremo del cable y otro al final del cable esten en corte y saturacion necesito enviar una señal cuadratica mediante la fibra optica al otro lado del circuito nada mas pero no tengo idea de como convertir esa señal cuadratica a luz y en el otro lado de luz a la señal cuadratica..si alguien puede ayudar o darme un poco de ideas o información muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 9, 2009)

Si es para un trabajo practico (Demostración) puedes emplear como emisor un led común (Inclusive en espectro visible), en lugar de fibra óptica Mono-filamento de acrílico (Mas fácil de conseguir) y como receptor un foto-diodo o foto-transistor.
Puedes armar tu etapa moduladora de potencia con un FET de potencia y el amplificador de recepción también con FET´s


----------



## Patico21 (Ene 10, 2009)

muchas gracias por la atensión que prestaste si pues es solo para demostracion nada mas te agradezco mucho la ayuda tendre en cuenta tu respuesta porque me dijeron que de ley me tocaba hacer con diodo laser y segun estaba leyendo este es un poco caro. Sabes si fuera posible que me ayudes como calcular el circuito de mi fet para que ente en corte y saturacion segun estoy leyendo es un poco facil pero no se de donde comenzar. gracias por la ayuda amigo


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 10, 2009)

Como no se habla de frecuencia de operación, esto no es problema, ya que incluso puedes trabajar con frecuencias bajas (Por ejemplo audio) sin tiempos de conmutación críticos es mucho mas fácil.
Veré que encuentro


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 10, 2009)

Esto es una posibilidad.


----------



## Patico21 (Ene 11, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Esto es una posibilidad.




Chuta loco muchas gracias me sirve full una parte del circuito pero me ayudarias otro tanto mas si me das el circuito de un jfet en corte y saturacion para que actue con un oscilador 555 para mandar estos pulsos por la fibra optica y poderlos recibir en el otro lado con un fotodiodo o un fototransistor...Dios te pague me haz sido de mucha ayuda


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 11, 2009)

Mira esto, eliminas todos los led´s menos 1, habra que recalcular la resistencia


----------



## Patico21 (Ene 11, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Mira esto, eliminas todos los led´s menos 1, habra que recalcular la resistencia




chuta loco muchas gracias la verdad me has sido de mucha ayuda eres un genio para la electronica 
si fuera de pagarte me quedaria endeudado full ojala algun dia te pueda ayudar
en algo


----------



## Patico21 (Ene 12, 2009)

Gracias fogonazo eres un genio de verdad gracias por el acolite espero algun rato ayudarte


----------



## julian321 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hola a todos!

Soy un estudiante del ultimo semestre de la carrera de ingenieria electronica, en Universidad Nacional, Paraguay. Ya es momento de pensar en el trabajo final, pero no tengo claro que hacer. Estoy en el campo de las telecomunicaciones, aunque tambien me interesa mucho el control indistrial. Si alguien tiene ideas respecto a ese tema, se lo agradeceria.


----------



## yieldsito (May 30, 2009)

Ola Ola amigos electrónicos,

vi que algunas personas hablaron de ZigBee por ahí, yo estoy haciendo mi monografía de este tema, y estoy recolectando informaciónes y trabajos a fin. Si alguien tiene algún material por ahí les agradeceriía q me envíen el link.

Desde ya les agradezco su colaboración.


----------



## Chico3001 (May 30, 2009)

Estos links te pueden servir:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZigBee
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZigBee_(especificaci%C3%B3n)
http://www.zigbee.org/
http://www.ti.com/zigbee
http://focus.ti.com/lit/ml/slyb134a/slyb134a.pdf
http://www.freescale.com/zigbee
http://www.atmel.com/products/zigbee/default.asp

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mesh_networking
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wireless_mesh_network


----------



## yieldsito (Jun 6, 2009)

Gracias, ahora "monografía mode on".


----------

